# Viper 5901 Lincoln 2K10 MKZ



## solarys (Jun 4, 2013)

Help needed!! The blue LED status light does not light up at all. I can not arm/disarm or remote start the vehicle. The 2-way has died, currently using 1-way remote. Which was working fine.

If I take the battery out of the remote and put it back, the remote works for about 2-miniutes. Replaced battery twice already.

If I open door, turn car to on, then off, hold down button, the alarm chirps and the LED blinks 1...2..3 times.

Does anybody have a clue what is going on? If so, can you please share some suggestions with me? Any/ALL suggests will be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

solarys said:


> Help needed!! The blue LED status light does not light up at all. I can not arm/disarm or remote start the vehicle. The 2-way has died, currently using 1-way remote. Which was working fine.
> 
> If I take the battery out of the remote and put it back, the remote works for about 2-miniutes. Replaced battery twice already.
> 
> ...


 three times on the chirp means it sees the door open, you can make sure by removing the door trigger all together. do you need a wiring schematic for an MKZ? There is a delay on the higher class auto's with vanity lights, usually you can work around it though.


----------

